# Galaxy Note 7



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone pre-ordered one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn they are on the 7 already, seems like only yesterday I got a brand new note 3 lol. But it was in March....2014. Lol


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Im tempted , my Note 3 died a few months back so I bought a S7 edge but cant get on with it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have one on order.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Richf said:


> Im tempted , my Note 3 died a few months back so I bought a S7 edge but cant get on with it


Do you think you will get on with the Note then?, other than size they are pretty similar.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> I have one on order.


What colour did you go for?

I'm quite liking the look of the blue one as they had a demo one in the Samsung store in Newcastle


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Obsession Wax said:


> Anyone pre-ordered one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think about getting one as a replacement for my Xperia Z3

Saw the blue one earlier today and liking the look of it


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

The blue one is what I have ordered. Can't wait! Be glad to get back to android after having Apple for 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Obsession Wax said:


> The blue one is what I have ordered. Can't wait! Be glad to get back to android after having Apple for 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back into the light brother

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

seriously considering getting one , as expected expensive but what a piece of kit !

Debating whether to get the s6 edge plus as a cheaper alternative , still a 5.7" screen


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

cleancar said:


> seriously considering getting one , as expected expensive but what a piece of kit !
> 
> Debating whether to get the s6 edge plus as a cheaper alternative , still a 5.7" screen


Or you could wait a month or so and see what the next Nexus phones are going to be

Ones a 5.7" ish size, the other slightly smaller and both premium

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> Or you could wait a month or so and see what the next Nexus phones are going to be
> 
> Ones a 5.7" ish size, the other slightly smaller and both premium
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


good call , yes will see what comes out:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

cleancar said:


> seriously considering getting one , as expected expensive but what a piece of kit !
> 
> Debating whether to get the s6 edge plus as a cheaper alternative , still a 5.7" screen


Im looking at moving up from my s5 at the moment. Looked at s6 but it has no sd card slot which worries me as memory starts filling up just from updates! Then looked at S7 and spotted Note 7 which I'd not thought about. Waiting for a price on giff gaff at mo as need sim free.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been looking at monthly deals with car phone warehouse, you get the vr gear with preorder 

Can't justify Sim only!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

That's the only reason I pre-ordered. Gear VR. Can always sell it on if I don't use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

182_Blue said:


> Do you think you will get on with the Note then?, other than size they are pretty similar.


Yes because like the 3 it has a stylus


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

The S-Pen is the main reason I want it. Use it a lot and miss it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Looked at the note 7 but couldn't justify the higher cost, ended up with an s7 on Vodafone on a stupidly low priced contract, note 7 does look cool though 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Obsession Wax said:


> That's the only reason I pre-ordered. Gear VR. Can always sell it on if I don't use it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking to upgrade from my iPhone 5S and this looks very interesting.
Where do you preorder from to get the VR gear please
Thanks
Dave


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

camerashy said:


> Looking to upgrade from my iPhone 5S and this looks very interesting.
> Where do you preorder from to get the VR gear please
> Thanks
> Dave


O2 are doing a free VR if you preorder it

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Not anymore. Last day to get the VR was 28th. Check out samsungs website to be sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Or you could wait a month or so and see what the next Nexus phones are going to be
> 
> Ones a 5.7" ish size, the other slightly smaller and both premium
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Will be watching for these. Will be due to upgrade my LG G3 at the end of September. Definitely need a 5.5 screen again or ideally a 5.7.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

It's here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

I get to pick mine up tonight after work but wont get to set it up and use it until tomorrow night :-(

I love my note 3 but its on its way out and has ha a lot of hammer, I went for the classic black option


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Apparently Samsung are going to issues a global recall on the Note7 in a couple of days due to quite alot of batteries exploding whilst being charged

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah it's only on certain batches though so may be ok

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Obsession Wax said:


> It's here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well ?! come on tell us what you think ! , eagerly awaiting some non press reviews !


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

TBH I love it. Great design. Nice to hold and use. No performance issues at all. Still 30% battery left at the end of the day. 

Took me some getting used to after having iOS for such a long time but i am glad i am back with the note again. 

Definitely the best phone and the best looking phone i have owned. 

Sent from my Note7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Are these not being recalled due to going on fire? Sure I read something about it online.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Only in Korea so far not over here.

Sent from my Note7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Are these not being recalled due to going on fire? Sure I read something about it online.


http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/0...ecall-due-exploding-batteries-might-imminent/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Tempted by one of these but I'm heavily appleised and not really had an android phone, but fancy a change.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like Samsung are going for a global recall, i am away this week so haven't even got mine, I have got a refund and will wait to see what happens in the future with it, I'm a bit disappointed really as i do like getting a new phone.

http://www.androidauthority.com/official-samsung-announces-worldwide-galaxy-note-7-recall-714337/


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

They have agreed to replace all the handsets currently sold. Guess will see what happens. Off to backup my data!!!

Sent from my Note7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah it's happening
Samsung recalls Note 7 flagship over explosive batteries - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37253742

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Why do they insist on these sealed batteries!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Why do they insist on these sealed batteries!


It makes the phone thinner and they can be a bit more creative with the industrial design, but that's it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> It makes the phone thinner and they can be a bit more creative with the industrial design, but that's it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not to mention the money they make on replacement handsets when the battery fails? 
My mum, sister and daughter have all had to have there iphones replaced due to the battery not holding charge at a cost, i think it was around £60!, at least with my trusty note 3, if needed i can just replace the battery and viola no hassle transferring documents and loosing downloads etc.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Not to mention the money they make on replacement handsets when the battery fails?
> My mum, sister and daughter have all had to have there iphones replaced due to the battery not holding charge at a cost, i think it was around £60!, at least with my trusty note 3, if needed i can just replace the battery and viola no hassle transferring documents and loosing downloads etc.


The HTC one comes with a sealed battery and TBH its been as reliable as a Toyota!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Let's not forget that batteries are lifed for a set number of charge cycles, after that the charge retention does drop off quite dramatically

Usually its around the two year mark, but can be noticed sooner if you charge more than once a day

But yeah with sealed units it's very difficult to change a dying battery out easily 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought about the 7 to get the vr headset I have a 3 and a 4 both brilliant, the s pen is a great item, its the one thing im syprised apple havent introduced into their phones yet. its probably the only thing stopping me from trying apple again


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Had on eon pre-order and of course have to return it dude to the small fire issues lol.
complete pain in the backside returning mine


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

So for all the people that got one... what you getting next?

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Obsession Wax said:


> So for all the people that got one... what you getting next?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Just saying.... https://madeby.google.com/intl/en_uk/phone/

Deliveries are slated for next Thursday 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Good call... was looking at the new LG too... 
The only issue I have with the pixel as good as it sounds... it looks it looks a little plastic...

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Obsession Wax said:


> Good call... was looking at the new LG too...
> The only issue I have with the pixel as good as it looks it looks a little plastic...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


I've got the black one on order and I think it really makes it look way more premium than white

Looks awesome in videos tho and there are a couple of people on reddit who have the devices already and they say it's the smoothest thing they've ever used

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------

